# the most beautiful and simple climax



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

occurs in the prelude of Bach's first cello suite. It has never been played more perfectly than by Maria Kliegel.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you post a video? Not Youtube, though, because my computer doesn't allow that sight.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

its not on youtube, but I do have it from naxos. to me she is the best cellist hands down.


----------

